# New member



## Sheepy (10 Jun 2014)

Hi all - Sheepy (Mark) here, just joined up to see how much great advice I can get on scrollworking.

Totally new to the whole thing, but have been a dab hand with wood for years (on a bash it and hope it holds together kind of basis), so now it's time to get a little more serious, hopefully with your help!

Limited budget for a saw, so am going for the Proxxon DSH, which I've read some very good reviews about....as much as (like everyone) I'd like a Hegner, my Dad (old pipper) won't let me have his  so it's something a great deal cheaper for me this time.

Looking forward to producing something that looks half-decent soon!

Cheers


----------



## ChrisR (10 Jun 2014)

Welcome Mark.

You have certainly come to the right place for good genuine advice/information.

Take care.

Chris R.


----------



## toesy (10 Jun 2014)

Welcome Sheepy, 

Lots of great and very helpful people in here, and a nice sense of community.

If we can help - just ask, no question is silly or daft, its relevant to you and where here to help

the more people scrolling, the more fun for us all.


----------



## Chippygeoff (10 Jun 2014)

I will second all the above. A great bunch of guys on here that will freely give you any advice you need. Between us we probably have every scroll saw available. A warm welcome to the forum and keep us posted on how you progress.


----------



## jonluv (10 Jun 2014)

Welcome to the Forum Sheepy -- I'm sure you will find it helpful and interesting. Have heard a lot of good things about the Proxxon DSH look forward to seeing some of your work

John


----------



## Sheepy (10 Jun 2014)

Thanks chaps, looking forward to getting going with it as soon as I can!


----------



## Bryan Bennett (12 Jun 2014)

Hi Mark welcome aboard,the guys have said it all.Just sit back and enjoy. :roll: 

Bryan


----------



## Keato (12 Jun 2014)

Hey & welcome the forum 

Like said before, brilliant people in this forum. Always happy to help & great tips & tricks shared 


I had to post this though, but it's only my opinion.

I went for the Proxxon DSH from Axminster and had 2 replacements. Both machines had the same problem & both had to be sent back. The tensioning knob at the back was squint & it was making a really bad knocking noise when turned on. 

I've attached a couple of photos of mine when I took them back when I emailed Axminster, who were extremely helpful with the whole process. Brilliant customer service 

Just keep an eye out for this type of problem. I was told it couldn't be fixed as the tensioning pole or whatever inside was bent on dispatch. Nothing was my fault


----------



## Keato (12 Jun 2014)

That's weird. They look like they have rotated upside down when I posted them. Ach you get the idea


----------



## smoggy49 (12 Jun 2014)

Hi Sheepy Mark, 

As has been said above, this place is better than most books use the search you'll find most of the answers. And if you ask a question, there are many who'll answer and give generously of there knowledge its a great place. Oh yes of course welcome!

Chas


----------



## Scrollerman (15 Jun 2014)

Hi Sheepy and a very big welcome to you to this forum.


----------



## Sheepy (26 Jun 2014)

Thanks guys - no issues with the Proxxon, working really well so far!

Am discovering what I can and can't do with the few blades I have (some medium, fine and spirals (which are great fun to use)) and have made a house sign for our eldest, which I'll pop a picture of onto here as soon as my phone is charged up.

Bumped into a chap up in Whitby making names on a Hegner machine and had a nice conversation with him - looks like a nice earner for him. He does it all freehand (if you can call it that) and knocks them out in a few minutes. One day maybe I'll be that quick


----------



## martinka (26 Jun 2014)

Good to hear the Proxxon is Ok and you are happy with it, Mark. 
John, the scroller guy in Whitby, is a friend of mine and a bit of a character when you get to know him. I was in Whitby yesterday to see him for an hour till he disappeared behind a busload of kids. I quickly made my escape and left him to it.  That Hegner of his looks and sounds like it should be in bits on the floor, but it's still running all day long most days.


----------



## Sheepy (26 Jun 2014)

He certainly is a character!

My parents live just along the road from where he does his thing, and I discovered my Dad's treasure trove of woodworking gear in the cellar - an unidentified but enormous scrollsaw, a whopping great bandsaw and all manner of ancient planes and carving tools.

Anyhoo...here's the rather amateurish attempt I made for our lad's house.......


----------

